

“Hong Kong is not China” illustrations cause controversy online - 11thEarlOfMar
http://en.rocketnews24.com/2015/07/08/hong-kong-is-not-china-illustrations-cause-controversy-online/

======
torinmr
What an odd mix of totally innocuous comparisons (Hong Kong Dollar vs
Renminbi), fairly justified criticisms of China's government, and
nationalistic drivel.

I did at least find it amusing that the sentence the artist chose to contrast
the age of Mandarin and Cantonese was "Fuck your mother."

I was confused by the picture with the phone numbers, until I realized it was
a veiled reference to the Tiananmen Square massacre, which is known as the
June 4th incident in China (literally, "six four incident").

~~~
ggchappell
> ... I realized it was a veiled reference to the Tiananmen Square massacre,
> which is known as the June 4th incident in China (literally, "six four
> incident").

Ah, thanks for the explanation.

------
hawngyeedun
While the issue itself is worth discussing, I am unsure how much attention
should be put on this particular series of illustrations. They are consist of
mostly nothing but mere generalizations and biased criticisms. For example,
the comparison between "glass heart" versus "normal heart" is just
meaningless: [http://shanghaiist.com/upload/2015/07/hk-china-
illustration5...](http://shanghaiist.com/upload/2015/07/hk-china-
illustration5.jpg)

Needless to say, the author does have very strong opinions about this topic,
as seen on the studio's Facebook page:
[https://www.facebook.com/localstudiohongkong](https://www.facebook.com/localstudiohongkong)

------
tvanantwerp
Series of the actual images:
[http://www.funbombclub.com/%E3%80%8A%E9%A6%99%E6%B8%AF%E4%B8...](http://www.funbombclub.com/%E3%80%8A%E9%A6%99%E6%B8%AF%E4%B8%8D%E6%98%AF%E4%B8%AD%E5%9C%8B%E7%B3%BB%E5%88%97%E5%9C%96-%E4%BF%AE%E5%AE%9A%E7%89%881-1%E3%80%8B-hong-
kong-is-not-china/)

------
cttet
That is racism-kind of generalization. By the same style of argument and
illustrations from the figures, I could say that Hongkongese are people who
think they are superior in genes and insecure about the ownership of HK by
PRC.

